# Sending food to Europe



## Mantas (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello guys,

Assume I want to send a parcel of dried fruits (emphasis on FRUITS, so no animal products) via one of the international couriers, such as DHL, TNT or even Egypt Post. I was told I need to go to the ministry of agriculture which is in Dokki and get the food safety certificate, otherwise no company can send food across the border, which obviously makes sense. Now my question is, has anyone dealt with such an issue and if yes, what exactly must one do? Thanks in advance.


----------

